# fish , man on bottle



## Trying not to break it (Oct 30, 2005)

hi everyone, i finaly dug one of the bottles with a fish and man on bottle.  this is not a very old one, it's 7 1/2" tall, base 2 1/2 X 1 1/2".  it's an owens illinois mark with a 7 to right of bottle mark.  don't know if it has any value, but i think it's neat looking.  thanks for looking,  rhona


----------



## Bottleman (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice bottle. Itâ€™s actually a Scottâ€™s Emulsion bottle. I have some older mold blown ones with the fish on them. I am pretty sure that it contained cod liver oil back in the day. Scottâ€™s Emulsions are pretty much the only bottle I will not save if I find one at the dump with the original medicine inside. Itâ€™s this sticky, smelly yellow stuff this sticks to your bottles brushes and  when you go to clean the next bottle you get the yellow stuff on that bottle too.


----------



## madman (Oct 31, 2005)

hey rhona nice bottle! i havent found that one yet, keep on digging mike


----------



## Steve in MA (Oct 31, 2005)

Scott's Emulsion - Cod Liver Oil with Lime and Soda.  I have a nice one at home I'll take a picture of later.


----------



## bne74honda (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey Bottleman,

 I use something called Goo Gone to get rid of all the sticky impossible crap out of the bottles and then off my brushes. Just squirt some in/on, let sit for 30 seconds, rub or rinse and it's gone.

 Brian


----------



## Bottleman (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion Brian, i will have to try that on my brushes sometime.

 ~~Tom


----------



## Trying not to break it (Nov 10, 2005)

hi bottleman, mike & steve in mass.,  thanks for looking and the information. when i was about 6 yrs old the doc. had my mother give me cod liver oil. as i remenber it was kept in the refrid. and was giving with a dropper. yuk.  sorry  i'm late in answering your reply's.   i got involved with purcasing a tumbler.  now i have to learn how to use it the correct way.  thanks again,  rhona


----------



## madman (Nov 13, 2005)

hey rhona i was looking through my buddys uncleaned bottles, and noticed one in clear ill have to soak it its got the goo in it  stay tuned  mike


----------



## NORG (Nov 13, 2005)

Here's mine...


----------



## Trying not to break it (Nov 13, 2005)

hi mike, i hope it cleans up nice for you.   norg, you have a nice collection there.  thanks for shareing ,  rhona


----------



## madman (Nov 14, 2005)

wow cool collection  mike


----------

